# Engine Winter Storage



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

What is the best way to store engines such as generators and small outboards during the winter. Do I drain all the gas or use a fuel additive such as Sta-bill?

Mark


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

depends on if it is two stroke or not. most oil/gas engines do need to be winterized seeing how the oil will gel up. and the crab will get tarnished over time but then again where will it be stored and protected from freezing.
as for my ATV I do nothing to it, then on my chain saw i do nothing also except add a stabilizer to the fuel tank and run it for a minute.
for the lawn mower I do nothing again. same with the generator's if it makes you feel better add stabilizer to all your engines.


----------



## Camrat85 (Sep 16, 2007)

For my 2 cycle outboard, I start it and disconnect the fuel line and run the carbs out of gas. Pull the plugs and lightly spray some WD-40 into the cylinder heads, cycle the starter a couple quick times and put the plugs back in.I leave the gas line disconnected and put stabilizer in the gas tank.


----------

